# Truck is finally finished



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey guys I finally finished my work truck what do ya think? I decieded to fix up the truck instead of buyin a new one. I did have to work out of my extra truck for a couple of months though. I did new fenders, new bed, sandblasted any rust on the cab,cleaned and painted the frame and a bucnch of other crap. I did everything except for the painting, it was a lot of long nights lol. The pics don't do justice u have to see it in the sun.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Nice ride....what year...86-ish?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm guessing 91,2,3

Really nice. I've got a couple I'd like to drop off if you're into Fords. 

I see new bushings there too. You use the LMC catalog for a lot of that?


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

It's a 92-96 for sure. I'm going to guess '94. Really nice job!


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks guys, yup its a 94 it was a lot more work than I had intended. I just kept saying well I might as well do this too while im in here lol. You got it MD LMC , and National parts depot too, I need a break before you bring those other fords down though :laughing:


Dave


----------



## REDRC (Mar 28, 2005)

Looks very nice.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

I wish I could find a nice black F250 Crew cab in that sort of condition, Always liked that body style


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

Nice job, I guess you can add truck remodeling to your business cards now.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Yup I know thats why I didn't want to buy a truck, in my opinion its one of the best body styles ever made, they are just tough to find rust free. I like the truck remodeling idea lol I can see the sale flyers now a free truck remodel with every kitchen remodel:laughing:


Dave


----------



## Diesel98 (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow, that looks great. Awesome work


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Great job, Dave . . . :thumbsup:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks guys for the compliments. Well I guess shes broke in now the tailgate already has a couple scratches on it :laughing:


Dave


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice but how much $ compared to a new one? A new one is much easier to write off.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Well when all said and done I spent about 1/3 the price of a new extended cab f250 4x4. I know I could have even got probly a decent used truck for the price but I just really like the truck. Ya i know a write off would be easier with a new one. I'll just have to buy more tools to write off I guess:whistling

Dave


----------



## shed-n-deck (Sep 25, 2007)

dkillianjr said:


> I'll just have to buy more tools to write off I guess:whistling


Nice idea....:thumbsup:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

i just sold my 97 diesel and i love that body style. i had thought about redoing it but just don't have enough free time right now. 
you did a great job. and you are better off than going out spending 30-45k on a new ford truck.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Yup this is by far my favorite body style ford ever made plus I would probly cry at the thought of my new 45,000 truck gettin a scratch or something :laughing:


----------



## k3build (Apr 16, 2008)

Nice Job! I have a '79 F350 Dump that needs to be rplaced, but I can't find anything out there. Maybe rebuilding it is the answer.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Labors of Love are always long, hard work. But in the end YOU know EXACTLY how well the work was performed and knowing this gives you an unparalleled confidence as you roll on down the road.

Looks STUNNING!


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks alot guys! 
K3 thats funny you mention that '79, I was just looking at a '79 dump the other day it was mint. One of these days I'll finnally buy a dump truck:laughing:




Dave


----------

